# UFO's, Bigfoot, Chupacabra, etc...



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

There seemed to be an interest in this topic hovering around the "Area 51" forum.

Tell us a story of a weird incident you may have had, be it an encounter with a mythical creature, UFO sightings, or just plain weird happenings.

So let's hear it! Anyone have any encounters they'd like to share?

(I promise not to laugh at you and call you names.)

o-||


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had some interesting things fly over me while out at Blue Lake outside of Wendover or out in the west desert along the edges of Dugway. :lol: 

I have yet to see a chupacabra while out there rabbit hunting though... :?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I served a mission in Nuevo Laredo, Reynosa, Matamoros - Mexico. I'm sure I saw at least 2-3 chupacabras while out on my bike. Then again, mabye those were dogs with no hair. 8) 

I've also heard some very strange howls up on the North Slope while elk hunting (maybe it was Matt Moneymaker or Bobo from Finding Bigfoot). Those sent some chills down my spine with no explanation.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is about the only really strange experience I have had:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewt...&p=166259&hilit=hunter+becomes+hunted#p166259


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I spent the summer of 2010 working as an intern, and living in Mt. Rainier National Park in Washington state (prime bigfoot country). 

On one of my first days there, I decided to go for a 3.5 mile hike by myself after work. I was really anxious to hike among some giant old growth conifers and get some awesome views of Rainier.

The hike made a loop, and about 3/4 of the way back to the starting point, I started to hear a really strange sound. It sounded like a heavy "thump", followed by a few bounces, then a roll, and then whatever "it" was, would ricochet off of a couple of trees before coming to a hault. At first, I just assumed it was a cone falling from a tree. But I kept hearing the sound, one after another, after another...ALMOST as if somebody was throwing rocks through the forest. If it was just a cone falling straight down from a tree, you would think it would simply stop in its tracks upon landing, rather than bouncing and rolling through the woods.

What had been faint at first was now getting progressively louder, and more frequent. *THUMP, THUMP, thump, rollllllll...ricochet, ricochet*...Only to be followed by the same, seconds later. What is going on? There I was, in a place entirely unfamiliar, surrounded by massive trees, daylight hours were winding down, and now somebody (or some...THING) was throwing rocks at me. Needless to say, I was getting nervous. 

I began to pick up my pace, knowing I wasn't too far from the trail's end. I could still hear the noises, getting closer and closer, one after another, but I couldn't see anything. Was I losing my mind? Was this some strange natural phenomena? Was it...something else?

I approached a wooden foot bridge, which I didn't realize was wet until my hiking boot slid across it and I landed awkwardly on my side. Although landing hard, I didn't have time to even think about getting hurt. I sprung up immediately, focusing on one thing: getting back to safety!

By now, I was running. I didn't really tell myself to run, it kind of just happened. I was too focused to even notice the rock sound, but I just assumed it was still getting closer, and I was the target. 

I was soon back to the trailhead, safe at last. I crossed the road and headed towards Park housing where I lived. I was out of the woods. Literally. 

Here's the kicker. A few weeks later, another intern and I were talking to one of the older park rangers who had worked there for years. This dude had been around for a while, and had some awesome stories. Somehow, bigfoot came up in conversation, but I hadn't told him my story. He told us that many people who had claimed to be stalked by bigfoot had also claimed that the creature threw rocks at them before emerging from the woods. 

I thought back to my hike. Could it be? Who knows, but it definitely seems to align with other experiences that people have had.

I'll never know for sure what actually happened that day, but it was by far the eeriest thing I've ever experienced.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Once while hunting the jungles of Africa, we got caught out after dark. While my PH and I stood there trying to decide what to do, directly above us, we heard "one for you, one for you and two for me". We heard this over and over. We were trying to jump into each other's arm after a while. Finally we got brave enough to shine the light up in the tree and what do we see? Three monkeys counting out peanuts! HA, I couldn't resist.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Still need to cross chupacabra off the list, as well as Bigfoot. 

On a trip to Spokane in July of '99, I went camping with the friend I was visiting. We went to a state park close by. It was a pretty cool place with hilly terrain covered in evergreens.

We rolled out our bags to sleep under the stars and talked for awhile, when my attention kept pointing toward the treeline horizon. A light with a different glow (and brighter) than the visible stars and planets was shining through a little gap along the treeline.

I dismissed it while talking to my friend, but looked again and couldn't quite place what was different, but knew something was. The light was still there, but it was on the other side of the gap.

So I watched more closely.

Just barely fast enough for me to detect, it was slowly moving from side to side. It did this for quite awhile (friend is now watching too) and then vanished.

Within a minute, it reappeared and was back to the side-to-side motion. Just about then, I noticed two other "different" ones to the left. One had a bluish glow and the lower one had more of a yellow.

We couldn't tell if those were moving, but the first light we saw vanished again, only to return like before.

Then the yellow one shut off. We both saw that and really started wondering what was going on. Yellow came back, then the first light went out and back on again.

Then blue went off and came back.

We watched while this went on for about 10 or 15 minutes and finally the lights went out one by one and didn't return.

The next morning, the sun was shining brightly and we started hiking back to the parking area. Out of nowhere, we were in the middle of a downpour of rain. Just like that, heavy rain. That only lasted a couple of long minutes, and stopped quickly.

The sky was totally consumed with low cloud cover and lightning started crashing all around us. One really rocked us, only striking 15 feet away. We both crouched into a ball, it was so bad. The freak storm was over as quickly as it had started though and we were hiking in sunshine again, like nothing had ever happened.

We agreed that the storm was also strange and continued our hike.

When cresting the top of a small hill on the trail, we were surprised by a troop of battle-ready soldiers. Fully decked out with face paints and automatic weapons, they were in the trough of the ravine we were about to walk through.

"Whoa! Are we somewhere we should be?" I said.

"No, you're fine," said the super intense looking military guy. "Have you guys been here all night?"

His words delivered like commands.

We spoke for a moment about where we were headed and where we camped and asked him if we were going the right way to get back to the parking lot.

"It's over there," pointing. "Go that way."

The intensity in his eyes when he said that made us a little uneasy, so we followed the trail for a little while then went off trail once we were out of sight. Maybe that was just paranoia at that point, but we were already a little spooked from the events of our journey.

We got back to the lot and used the pay phone to call for a ride.

That was my first strange experience of that kind. I'm not saying that I saw UFO's, but I'm also not saying I can explain the lights. The way they shone and how the one just drifted back and forth. The vanishing and reappearing...Just odd and nothing I've seen our aircraft do.

The storm was really strange, but weather can do that sometimes. The military troop was really out of place and I can't imagine what business they had in a state park.

I'll never forget that trip though, that's for sure. That was my _first_ "sighting". There have been others since.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That was my first strange experience of that kind. *I'm not saying that I saw UFO's, but I'm also not saying I can explain the lights. * The way they shone and how the one just drifted back and forth. The vanishing and reappearing...Just odd and nothing I've seen our aircraft do.


Sure sounds to me like you saw some Unidentified Flying Objects! 

That's a cool story. Any one of those things would be weird, but when you add them all up, it sounds like something straight out of War of the Worlds!

I've seen some weird lights at night from I-15 between Vegas and St. George. I remember seeing a line of lights in the sky that turned on, one at a time. They all flew around together for a while, following each other, before all shutting off, one at a time.

Maybe the weirdest light I've ever seen was while hanging out on the back porch of my brother's house in St. George. It was just one light, and it wouldn't change direction, and it wouldn't blink like a plane. Instead it was just a consistent, solid light moving across the sky (like a satellite) EXCEPT for one thing: It would slowly become brighter, and then after it reached its full brightness, it would slowly become more dim before completely fading out.

I know that there is an air force base in Vegas, so maybe they're testing some top secret aircrafts. Still, you can't help but wonder...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a similar experience to LOAH's, but out at Little Sahara. It was a really warm summer night, and the sky very clear and bright, so we slept without tents right under the stars. Around 2 AM we were still awake and talking when we saw these lights that grabbed our attention. 

The first impression was they were just conventional aircraft of some kind, but the colors of the lights changed frequently. One minute they would be blue, then red, yellow, green, purple, etc.. They would hover, and then change direction back and forth very rapidly. The thing that made the biggest impression on me is they were completely silent. No engine noise, no rotor noise, nothing. The lights darted back and forth before dropping behind some dunes in the distance. 

After several minutes a more familiar sound and sight appeared, UH-60 Blackhawk and AH-64 Apache helicopters. We saw a couple of the Blackhawks drop behind some dunes in the distance, so we jumped up and ran up to higher ground to see what was going on. We couldn't see the Blackhawks that had descended, but the other choppers were hovering with search lights on. A few brief moments later the two Blackhawks ascended again, and the entire formation left in unison. 

Do I believe the helicopters were in hot pursuit of alien invaders? Probably not. What I do think is there was some testing of highly-classified experimental UAVs that may have gone off course, and the helicopters were scrambling to recover the sensitive aircraft.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just saw some orange lights in the sky about 5 minutes ago. Over Utah Lake, is where they seemed to be. I've been seeing these same orange lights (4 times now) recently. 4 times since December, all of which have been on Sundays.

Got some really crappy video of the first time, but don't want to post it anywhere.

Orange lights in the sky that look like floating lanterns, but cover a lot more distance per second than the wind would move them. They have strange movements and disappear within a couple of minutes.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Some teachers and students at school this year think my room is haunted. If not, there is definitely an electrical problem of some sort. 

I was sitting in the corner with four other Engish teachers when a fan on the other side of the room turned itself on. The ladies looked at me with funny faces and one asked, "Did that fat just turn on by itself?" I went and checked it out and the knob was turned off. Somehow the fan had cranked itself on high speed while in the off position. Nobody had touched it and we were alone in the room at the time. I had to unplug the fan to get it to turn off. Ever since then it has worked fine. 

Later that same week I was teaching a group of students when all of a sudden some lady started talking through the speakers that are mounted high on a shelf. Every student was sitting down at the time and I was teaching at the front of the room. I pointed at my sound system and asked the kids to verify what I was seeing- The sound system was turned off! Some lady was talking through my speakers while my sound system was turned off. I kid you not. Again, I had to unplug the dang speakers to get them to turn off. 

Is anyone here an electrician who can explain these things? Or is my room really haunted? O-|-O


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> Some teachers and students at school this year think my room is haunted. If not, there is definitely an electrical problem of some sort...
> ...Is anyone here an electrician who can explain these things? Or is my room really haunted? O-|-O


In no way am I electrician but here's my take. Sounds like the room has a considerable amount of electromagnetic interference going on. Are you near any sort of mechanical equipment like a generator or substation? A ton of items that you plug into the wall still draw a slight current even when they're off. My theory, keep in mind I have no training in this field, is that the EMI you have is significant enough to either power your devices entirely, or create enough static buildup near the on/off switch to sort of "jump the gap" and start drawing from the wall. The latter explains why unplugging them would stop it. Or, my other theory is that your class is seriously haunted and you'll probably wanna do something about that!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If y'all want to tell ghost stories, I've got a good one that happened to me fairly recently. A little background info to get things started:

My brother and his wife live in a townhouse. They were really close friends with their next door neighbors that they shared a common wall with. The neighbors started having some marital problems, and they eventually separated. The wife and toddler daughter remained in the home, but the husband moved out. After some time, the wife decided she wanted to make it official and asked for a divorce. A few days later, the husband went over to the house and shot himself in the garage. This was very disturbing to my brother and his wife, and it was my brother that had to go over and patch up the bullet hole and what not. This was just over a year ago.

Just a few months ago, I was checking in on my brother's house and taking care of the dogs while he was on vacation. I was also helping them with some remodeling projects, so I took the opportunity to go over and work on that while they were gone since I didn't have to worry about being in anyone's way. The first day, I went to pick up the dogs and they started acting very strange. Usually when I come visit they never leave my side the whole time I'm there. This time they would wander off to dark places and start barking for no apparent reason. At first I thought they were just in a mood, and not used to having my brother and sister-in-law gone. I got them into the living room, and we all sat down on the couch and turned the TV on. The living room is adjacent to the kitchen/dining room with no wall between them, and when I had got there I had emptied my pockets on the kitchen counter. My cell phone was sitting in the center of the counter when it began to ring. I got up from the couch to answer it when all of a sudden it flew off the counter, across the room, and crashed into the living room wall 15-20 feet away. At this point it was late, and the dogs were freaking out, so I took the dogs and went to my place. 

A couple more times throughout the week I took the dogs with me and they would start barking at the same areas of the house. What also happened is more strange occurrences involving lights and appliances in the house. It must have been the second day, and I had run into the next door neighbor and her daughter in passing. I had a conversation with her for a few minutes, and then we went on our way. When I entered the house, the dishwasher was running with no dishes in it. My sister-in-law cleaned everything before they left, and I didn't dirty any dishes, so there would be no reason for me to even go near it. I turned off the dishwasher, and all of a sudden the TV in the living room turned on.

Some time later that week, I ran into the neighbor chick while we were both getting the mail. We talked for a while, and again went our separate ways. I took the mail in the house, and this time the TV was on again. As I was leaving, I looked up the stairs and could see light coming from one of the upstairs bedrooms, a room I had not entered the whole time my brother has been gone. I turned it off, and left the house very annoyed. 

On my last visit, more lights were on for no reason, and I went around and turned them all off again. I got in my truck, I could see into the garage through the small windows in the garage door. The freakin' garage light turned on while I was looking through the window! I climbed out, went back in the house, turned off the light, and left again. As I pulled away, the same light comes on again while I'm watching it, which at this point I was so annoyed that I drove off.

When my brother got home, I called him and told him what had been going on all week. I was apprehensive to tell him at first, thinking he would throw me in the looney bin or something. He was quite calm and just said it must be the neighbor guy. He told me some experiences they had, and some things the neighbor chick had told them. Overall, they weren't overly surprised by it all. This was the first I had heard of anything about all this. They did indicate that they had never had this many things all at once, and assumed he didn't like a single guy coming around his wife and daughter.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

WIHH, that is a freaky story! :shock: haha I feel like I'm watching daytime History Channel. This is some good stuff, I wish I had some better stories to share.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

About 10 years ago Mrs Goob and I seen humanoid figures picking up litter on the Forest Service road that goes to Whitney Reservoir.


I'm not making this up.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed this thread kinda died and I heard a story last night that I thought would be great for bringing it back. My roommate and I got to talking about bigfoot, cynically at first, but then the nature of the conversation became serious when he brought up skinwalkers. I've never had a skinwalker experience but everyone I know that has takes it very seriously. Anyways, he said he was driving down highway 59 past apple valley and colorado city on his way to fredonia, AZ. He had two buddies with him and there were sleeping on and off the whole drive. Everything was normal until he was about dead center in the reservation down there. Nothing man made in sight in any direction he said he was pretty muched zoned out driving. He looked over and next to one of the cedar fence posts about 30 yards off the shoulder there was a man just standing there. He said he was definitely a Native American and looked to be almost seven feet tall. He was wearing a wolf's head headdress and just watched as they drove by. He asked if his friends had seen that, and they said what, so he just said nevermind and kept driving he said that in his rear view mirror the mans eyes had a greenish glow similar to an animals eyes at night. A little on edge, he bumped up the cruise control to ten over the limit and kept driving. Well his friends were up and talking now. Just as they crested a small hill they saw the man again. He was straddling the white line and this time all three confirmed seeing the same thing. Again he just watched them go by with his greenish eyes. Freaked out, they sped down the road nearing the end of the reservation. Just like the second sighting, they rolled over a small hill and the man was standing in the center of their lane. They all three said that he had a look of pure hatred on his face that has stuck with them since. Going over a hundred mph he didn't even have time to brake. He made impact with the man and the whole car was jolted as if they had hit a deer. It even made a very loud noise but left no physical damage. The man disappeared on impact and the engine immediately died, along with every electrical component on the vehicle. He threw it into neutral and began to coast downhill. He tried dozens of times while it was rolling to get the motor to turn over again but it wouldn't. They were able to continue coasting for more than a mile and kept trying everything including the radio and lights with no luck. As soon as they were off the reservation the engine started right up and they cruised home. He said every time he drives the res now, he always looks straight ahead. Anyone else got a skinwalker story?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Last Man Standing, 

Your post hit home with me, and freaked my girlfriend out, mostly because we made that very same drive TONIGHT on highway 59 between Hurricane and Fredonia. We live in Kanab and frequently drive back and forth from my parents house in St. George, so I know that stretch of highway like the palm of my hand. In fact, I drive from Kanab to the reservation daily for my work at Pipe Spring National Monument. 

I had my girlfriend read your post and she immediately locked the front door and closed our blinds. :lol: 

I haven't seen any skinwalkers yet, but you can be sure that your story will get me thinking every time I drive to work now (and even more so driving home from St. George at night). 

I went to college with a guy who had spent quite a bit of time on one of the Navajo reservations in Arizona. He swore up and down that he had come across a skinwalker, even though he wasn't native himself.

I'm not much into superstitions, but you can't help but wonder.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

mjschijf said:


> Last Man Standing,
> 
> Your post hit home with me, and freaked my girlfriend out, mostly because we made that very same drive TONIGHT on highway 59 between Hurricane and Fredonia. We live in Kanab and frequently drive back and forth from my parents house in St. George, so I know that stretch of highway like the palm of my hand. In fact, I drive from Kanab to the reservation daily for my work at Pipe Spring National Monument.


It's an eerie stretch at night for sure. I actually got to meet my roommates buddies the other day, and even when he was out of the room they repeated the story to the exact detail. They all seem positive of what they saw.



mjschijf said:


> I had my girlfriend read your post and she immediately locked the front door and closed our blinds. :lol:
> 
> I haven't seen any skinwalkers yet, but you can be sure that your story will get me thinking every time I drive to work now (and even more so driving home from St. George at night).
> 
> ...


I'm not superstitious in the slightest, but his story gave me goosebumps for sure. His pals told me a few more stories that freaked me out, and one of em was full blood native, and his story was straight up scary. He is hesitant to even share it, but when he does you can hear it in his voice that it bothers him to this day even though it was 12 years ago.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

The skin walker talk got me going first ill tell you my story then ill tell you the one that really gets me. 

So 6 years ago or so when I as still in high school me and a couple buddies went camping about this time of year up santaquin pole canyon we rode four wheelers in with our tents and bags. We got our stuff set up and started a fire. through out the afternoon and evening we kept hearing strange howls and barks so being young we just thought they we re coyotes. Later that night I walked out 
from the fire to relive my self. It was a full moon and you could see across the valley quite aways. As I got ready to take care of business I noticed movement across the valley. I don't know what itwas but iam 6' 3" and it had to be at least a foot taller than me. It was broad but this is the kicker. it didnt look heavy it actually looked thin almost too thin. I watched as it walked across the valley, it looked towards our fire a couple times and almost looked stressed or worried. It moved off into the oakbrush and I headed back to the fire pretty quickly I told my buddies but they just kind of laughed it off. I still dont know what it was. I have seen some of the shows about bigfoot but this looked no where near that heavy.

Now the one that really gets me.

One of my buddies lived in holebrook AZ for quite awhile and he had to drive back and forth through the res quite a bit. On one of his trips he was cruising along at about 40 when a big coyote jumped out in front of him. He clipped it and it tumbled down into the wash. He stopped and grabbed his pistol and after locking his truck he jumped into the wash to trail and finish the coyote. He followed the bloodtrail about 100 to 150 yards before he camp up to a little shanty hut. He tracked the blood right up to the back of this hut. Walking around to the front door he knocked. An old native american opened the door and angrly asked what he wanted in broken english. He explained what had happened and that the coyote was probly dieing in the hut. The man yelled no dog here now go away. As the man turned to shut the door my buddy saw inside the shack and there was another native american laying on the floor. he was bleeding from his back and leg and was staring right at my buddy :shock: . My buddy said the only way to desribe the look was hatred. the door slamed shut and my buddy hightailed it for the truck.
pretty creepy stuff and knowing my buddy he dosnt BS very often. what do you guys think I belive him to hear him tell it his dead serouis about what happened.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

There really is only one explanation for most of these phenomenon.....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

No doubt! If you listen to that guy, EVERYTHING comes back to aliens.

But I really like those shows.

Good stories, guys.


----------

